# Band life



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is something I have been trying for awhile now to get longer life out of my bands. I use the smallest lightest tube I have to make my cuffs. I pull my bands to 550 percent so I stretch them quite a bit. These tubes have enough strength to hold the bands but it is the type of thing you need to monitor all the time. Sometimes they try to slip and you have to reset them. I just roll the cuff onto the pouch and reset the band and then roll the cuff back in place. The cuff on the right side hasn't moved in days the one on the left I had to reset it this morning. like I say it is something you have to keep your eye on.

I don't know how many shots I have out of this set of 3/4 straight cut bands but it is days I think this set has lasted two weeks now and I shoot quite a bit. If I had the discipline I would count the shots on the next set but that aint goin to happen. I am a believer in the light touch.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

I have recently adopted this style of attachment at the pouch (Inspired by one of your videos, in fact) I find it works very well with my light draw "butterfly" bands, but can see how it might be troublesome for those shooting stout, short bands.

That said..... I think all that movin around (actually very little) that happens at the attachment is enough to allow the area to wear more evenly. Rather than in the one static spot... I don't know , but sure seems that my bands are lasting longer....


----------

